#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link Dedicado, transporte PTT.SP, para provedores que precisam de demanda e redundância

## wilgel

Provedores 6 Reais o mega para 1GB, Link dedicado de 100Mb a 10Gb, Osasco, Alfaville, Barueri, Carapicuiba, Jandira, Jd Silveira, Jd Belval, Itapevi, Cotia, Pirituba, Jaragua, Perus, Caieiras e mais.
transporte Ptt.sp Bgp e Cdn. Contato: wattzap 119475-8738 wanderlei ou wattzap 1198176-0174 wilson.

----------

